# How Can I Train My Dwarf Puffers To Do Tricks?



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Does AnyOne Know How I Can Train My Dwarf Puffers To Do Tricks Or Something?
If Not, Then How Can I Get Them Do Get Excercice?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

:fish-in-bowl:*whip*


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

u mean like oscars?
well than i suggest this:
Fish School


----------

